# rest



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i was just wanting to kno what kind of rest u guys shoot? i wanted a whisker bisquit then a friend put the bodoodle zapper 300 into view, and i found one on ebay brand new for 15$ so i took it. what are u guys shooting?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Wisker Biscuit


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

PSE


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Whisker biscuit. I wouldn't switch.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

have used tons of different rests and i try about everything that comes in the shop. my favorite and what i use for hunting and target is the trophy taker. i like the WB but for as much as i shoot it seems to wear to fast. shafer (sp?) makes a great rest also pretty pricey but you can change it from a prong rest to a drop away by changing a spring. lots of good rests out there it jsut all depends on what you are doing with them.

mark


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

my bodoodle zapper 300 came in to day. just thought id let yall know.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Im moving towards the whisker Biscuit, when i get all excited, the arrow jumps off my rest.


----------



## hoytman_01 (Dec 6, 2005)

> so far ffor hunting............i would not have anything other than a wb.............ive tried all the popular fall aways& went back to the wb..........i do use 2 inch blazer vanes.................my setup is cheep and flawless...............yes there is fletching contact , but its consistant on all my vanes ,not just one or another!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Whisker Biscuit all the way. I love it.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a scheafer, its a good rest, but my dad uses a wisker bisket and he likes that alot also.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

drop away,all the way


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

whisker bisquit, there the chit.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

personaly i wouldn't use anything but my trophy ridge dropzone. As far as whiskerbisquits they are an alright rest but i would never shoot one. They aren't bad if alls you do is sit in a tree stand and shoot less then 20 yards any farther they aren't the best rest for the job
dropaway all the way


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You mean they still make rests other than Whisker biscuits?!



> They aren't bad if alls you do is sit in a tree stand and shoot less then 20 yards any farther they aren't the best rest for the job


 :rollin:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

whisker buscuits r great for hunting i love mine


----------

